# USB 3.1 vs. Thunderbolt 3



## xNapkins (Apr 19, 2017)

Noob here.

I am looking to get a UAD Apollo Twin interface. However, I am on a PC with a motherboard that doesn't have Thunderbolt 3, only USB 3.1 Type C (which is technically compatible with Thunderbolt 3).

Will this work? I know that USB-C is slower (only 10 gbps compared to Thunderbolt's 40). Does the Apollo Twin need to have the full 40 gbps to work properly? Will I be okay with USB-C or do I need to get a new motherboard with a full Thunderbolt port?

EDIT: Got my speed information wrong.


----------



## elpedro (Apr 19, 2017)

xNapkins said:


> Noob here.
> 
> I am looking to get a UAD Apollo Twin interface. However, I am on a PC with a motherboard that doesn't have Thunderbolt 3, only USB 3.1 (which is technically compatible with Thunderbolt 3).
> 
> Will this work? I know that USB 3.1 is slower (only 10 MB/s compared to Thunderbolt's 40). Does the Apollo Twin need to have the full 40 MB/s to work properly? Will I be okay with USB 3.1 or do I need to get a new motherboard with a full Thunderbolt port?


USB 3.1 is 10 Gbps and Thunderbolt is 20 Gbps, both are total overkill for audio interfaces with a few in/outs.I can't tell you about cross-compatibility,and I would check with UA on the requirements.I believe they do a USB 3 Apollo anyway.All these interfaces have more than enough speed though.


----------



## xNapkins (Apr 19, 2017)

elpedro said:


> USB 3.1 is 10 Gbps and Thunderbolt is 20 Gbps, both are total overkill for audio interfaces with a few in/outs.I can't tell you about cross-compatibility,and I would check with UA on the requirements.I believe they do a USB 3 Apollo anyway.All these interfaces have more than enough speed though.



Wow I got my speed info wrong... sorry. I meant to say gbps not MB/s.

Every site I've been on says that Thunderbolt 3 is 40 gbps.

I would just get the USB Apollo Twin, but the reviews for it are not quite as good. I'm assuming that's because it must be a bit slower, right? There's no website that clearly states whether or not they can be used interchangeably.

Anyway, thanks man


----------



## elpedro (Apr 19, 2017)

xNapkins said:


> Wow I got my speed info wrong... sorry. I meant to say gbps not MB/s.
> 
> Every site I've been on says that Thunderbolt 3 is 40 gbps.
> 
> ...


I think a lot of the latency in plugins is not just due to the raw bus-speed, but other factors as well, and i'm a bit out of date yet TB3 is 40GBPS.TB is 20.I am running my SPL crimson on usb2 and i can manage to do drums and guitars without too much latency, I find the latency comes when the plugins are instantiated later.Like when i'm halfway into a mix, and i decide i can't turn that sow's ear into a purse after all,and decide to re-record a guitar part, then i find i have to disable most plugs to get low enough latency to stay in that 3-4 Ms sweet spot.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 26, 2017)

xNapkins said:


> Noob here.
> 
> I am looking to get a UAD Apollo Twin interface. However, I am on a PC with a motherboard that doesn't have Thunderbolt 3, only USB 3.1 Type C (which is technically compatible with Thunderbolt 3).
> 
> ...



i'm afraid you have to try this out. I had a situation recently where things were working great unless a 4k television was connected to an iMac (via display port / thunderbolt). as a result, recording through USB suddenly introduced a latency of about 80ms. all those ports are not necessary totally independent. at least not on every PC or Mac. on top, all that can depends on the quality of the driver.


----------



## John Busby (Apr 26, 2017)

babylonwaves said:


> a 4k television was connected to an iMac (via display port / thunderbolt). as a result, recording through USB suddenly introduced a latency


yep, experienced the exact same issue on my imac


----------



## kitekrazy (May 1, 2017)

Considering TB is expensive and the Windows world is a bit behind in it I'd stay away. By the time it's more adopted in Windows it will probably be phased out. I felt that way with firewire. It's just a hunch.


----------

